# How to connect Consoles to PC monitor



## ayuboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I have some consoles that I want to play on my PC screen, MY pc has 22'' LCD not Full HD.  and a 17 '' CRT(old Backup PC) both use DVI or VGA connectors..
Could you tell me a way to connect to the screens through Component wires?
And could you please include the name of the thing that is called and the place and approx price?

Thanks ^^


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 17, 2009)

Which console? PS2? If they use a composite/component cables then you'll need an external TV tuner card for routing the display onto the PC monitor.


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 17, 2009)

PS3/Xbox 360 I have HDMI and Component for both.. I want them to Directly connect to my PC not vis CPU.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 17, 2009)

For the Xbox 360, you can get hold of the Microsoft VGA HD AV cable which will allow you to connect your Xbox 360 directly to your PC monitor. Also which model of LCD do you have? Does it support VGA connector?  If not then you might probably need a VGA-DVI converter in case you get the VGA HD AV Cable.

Here's the cable I'm talking about: *hardware.teamxbox.com/reviews/xbox-360/40/Xbox-360-VGA-HD-AV-Cable/p1/


----------



## m@sterchief (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a similar problem? Only I want to connect my DVD player ( with component, S-video connectors) to my VGA only Samsung LCD monitor.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 17, 2009)

^External TV Tuner card is your solution.


----------



## m@sterchief (Feb 17, 2009)

IS there any other way to connect without booting up my CPU.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 17, 2009)

That's why I mentioned External Tv Tuner, didn't I? 

It doesn't need a CPU to be connected at all. You'll need to have only your monitor & that is it.

This is a cheap model of External TV Tuner which my friend has: *shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdi...emote-Control---Combo-TV-Box&prrfnbr=10003549

It works perfectly with his DTH cable connection.


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 18, 2009)

But all these stuff are 2k, anything like a converter like they haave for like you know eg: 3 pin to 10 pin  converters directly


----------

